# OMG?? Question...need help!



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Can clomid affect the outcome of a pregnancy test?  
The reason I am asking is that on Sunday AF arrived and left on Tuesday...proper AF!  I started my clomid on Tuesday night 50mg.  Did a pregnancy test tonight because of weird pink CM and feeling ill...came up with a strong positive.  Having pain in my right side on and off...am hoping that I don't have an ectopic...what do you think? Should I continue taking clomid, I still have 3 tablets to take?


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi hun,

I personally wouldn't take anymore, just incase!  First thing in the morning contact your GP for advice! I cant say whether its an ectopic or not but the pains could be due to the pregnancy, I had them for a while too. 

 hun 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

if u have a postive test then no- stop your clomid and ring your clinic first thing(or now if they have an out of hours help line number)

i owuld say ur preg- some ladies do get what seems like a "proper full af" and turns out they r preg

good luck

Mez
xxxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Sometimes you get a bleed when AF is due and then every month or so, a kind of breakthrough.

I really hope this is good news for you   please let us know!  

If it puts your mind at rest, you may be a little early for an ectopic - www.ectopic.org can give you furrther advice.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Get on the phone to your GP straight away, either way you need to have this sorted.  Let us know.  good luck, hope its good news   xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Any news Lucy??

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for you Lucy

hope it's good news

S
xx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I spoke to my DH last night about it, and I have done another test this morning.  Still a line there...not very strong but strong enough to be a definate line (without holding it up to the light...lol) I thought that I would monitor it over the next couple of days and do some more tests to see if the line gets darker.  I think that if I was pregnant I could have miscarried when my AF showed up.  Have stopped taking the clomid just in case.  Fingers crossed.  It's so tempting to ring up my mum and everyone I know and say 'IT WORKED'...but better be safe than sorry.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Lucy - keeping fingers crossed for you.       maybe you should phone your GP and see what they say?


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh Lucy, well done.  

I would still go to the docs though and get a blood test done! The bleeding you had isnt definately due to m/c, could be implantaion bleed or even a natural bleed, some women have regular AF's even whilst pg. 

 though hun

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

I just hope I am...been trying for so long and really was down in the dumps when AF showed up on Sunday.  
I will let you all know, I have forgotten my mobile phone today so the only way I can call the hospital or my doctor is in a room full of blokes at work!  Aaargh!  So I will have to make an appointment at the hospital over the weekend.  Depends on if the line gets darker really.
  
Thanks for all you replys and sticky vibes to you all.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ohhhhh Lucy only just seen this - fingerscrossed sweetie - sounds good though.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

keep us posted!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck hun  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you hun  

Just to say, I had proper periods when I conceived first time almost 16yrs ago...didn't know I was pg until 10wks & only went to GP cos thought pains were my endo flaring up again...and my friend had full blown periods until she was 6mths pg...she had no clue either...no symptoms, no weight gain...in fact wore same pair of jeans whole way through even wearing them when she went into labour !!! So yep, you can still bleed when pg !

Sending you loads of  and 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

How exciting!! 

I really hope you are pg, it is looking that way to be honest - esp with such a short bleed.
I've had an ectopic (a year ago next week) so if you wanna ask anything, fire away..  I'm sure its not though as i dont think you would get pain quite so early as you would be - it usually happens at about 6 weeks.

So, best of luck, keep us posed              every thing crossed. Jo x


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Well todays line is definately darker!  
So just got in touch with the hospital, getting a blood test tonight...going there from work.  You never know they might scan me too....hope so!  
SO EXCITED


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!  How exciting!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds positive keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG how exciting - fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Let us know what happened when you get back hun


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh I have everything crossed for you hun


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck I really hope you are pg and everything is OK   

Please keep us posted  

Love Tracy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

any news?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

got everything crossed for you!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Lucy  

xxx


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

good luck Lucy!!!, sending you loads of     

Love
H x


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Ive got everything crossed for you!  

Take care vik


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Any news - I see you on the boards Lucy


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Just seen this, fingers crossed, any news?    
strawbs xxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Had my blood test done...didn't get a scan and to be honest I am glad about that because I would have been disappointed and orried if there was hardly anything there, let me dream for a little longer.  I find out the results late tomorrow afternoon, I think I will go a bit bonkers before then.  I am not good at waiting.  Thanks for all your support and messages.  

    
Lots of baby dust to everyone.


Lucy


----------



## Tulip78 (Mar 7, 2006)

Good luck Lucy, sending you lots of     that this is your time.

Tulip xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lucy

fingers, toes, legs crossed for tomorrow....   

Karen x


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

good luck lucy


----------



## Kitten 41 (Dec 15, 2005)

Lucy

Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes!!!  Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi 
Sorry for butting in! Just spotted this thread and wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for an unexpected miracle!

Love Suzie x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Any news??


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

HCG was 180 which is normal for 5 weeks.  Having another blood test done tomorrow.  But started to bleed again this morning....brown & stringy...I know...TMI, sorry.  Looks like it might end up being another miscarraige.  

By they way I asked about the clomid I had taken whilst I was there.  The nurse said that she didn't think it does any harm to the baby in early stages of pregnancy.  But would only cause problems from around 4 months onwards, so that was a relief.

Thanks for all your support, Wishing you babydust I would put a little pic on but I don't know how.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

fingers crossed and stick vibes coming your way   
strawbs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Loosing brown blood is normal in early pregnancy hun so don't loose hope ok.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've heard for girls loosing brown blood in early stages (BevTaylor did I think)

Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Wishing you the best of luck and loads of  

Take it easy
h x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hang on in there hun, I've heard of this too.

here's lots of sticky vibes for your little one


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Can i just say i had brown stringy discharge after getting my BFP lasted about 2 days on and off

Stay positive

Fingers crossed   

sam
29+4


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Touch wood...it seems to have nearly stopped

  
Got a scan booked for the 3rd!


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

HCG 85...miscarrying...   
Fingers crossed for eveyone else
   
Gotta wait until my proper AF next month until I can start the   pills


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lucy hunny

I am so so sorry...I know that nothing anyone says will make it any better but sending you loads of cyber    

Have you had any further investigations into recurrent mc eg Natural Killer Cells, Thrombophilia screen, Antiphospholid syndrome (sticky blood) etc or a hysteroscopy to check inside your womb for any possible abnormalities eg bicornuate uterus, polyps etc 

Not much consolation but thinking of you...  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lucy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Lucy I have just seen this - I am so sorry hunnie  you know where i am if you need me.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lucy I'm so sorry honey. Huge   to you.

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry hun


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Lucy

I am so sorry.  I know nothing anyone can say can make you feel any better, but just to let you know I am thinking of you.    

Love
Helen x


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it's not all bad news...at least I know clomid works!  
Still not bleeding yet tho...can you have a miscarriage without bleeding?  I know stupid question.
WISHING EVERYONE BABYDUST.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi lucy

firstly wanted to say how sorry i am for you and your dh

you can miscarry without bleeding to start with- its normally known as a missed miscarrige (if im wrong someone will let me know)

sending you lots of hugs

MJ
xxxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Lucy Im really sorry to hear that.  Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh Lucy,

I've only just got back from a week away, i am so so sorry you had to go thru this, how awful. As i said before, i know how you feel, so massive hugs to you.

As least clomid did work for you that is good news.  Take care, hope you can start more clomid soon.  Jo xx


----------

